# Drip Tips



## HPBotha (24/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Love the small print


 
talking about small print... i need some new Drip Tips, any recommendations?


----------



## annemarievdh (24/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> talking about small print... i need some new Drip Tips, any recommendations?


 
For the best advice I would recomend you ask @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (24/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> talking about small print... i need some new Drip Tips, any recommendations?



Cherry cloud chaser. Awesomeness

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> talking about small print... i need some new Drip Tips, any recommendations?


www.vapemob.co.za, in the Cape Town area.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (24/6/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Cherry cloud chaser. Awesomeness


 

just saw a vid on the drip tip - DAAAMN



nie te sleg nie!! Thanks man will try and get one, @Andre i have checked their site, and am looking for brass and plexy, but the cherrie is taking the cake at the moment! Saw they have a stainless version... $30, might be taking it to far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (24/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> just saw a vid on the drip tip - DAAAMN
> 
> 
> 
> nie te sleg nie!! Thanks man will try and get one, @Andre i have checked their site, and am looking for brass and plexy, but the cherrie is taking the cake at the moment! Saw they have a stainless version... $30, might be taking it to far?




Glad you like. My second one is on its way. Lost my first one in translation ?


----------



## RezaD (24/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> talking about small print... i need some new Drip Tips, any recommendations?


 
Ek is seker www.vaporize.co.za hier in die Kaap verkoop ook lektiete........


----------



## HPBotha (24/6/14)

Thanks @RezaD will have a look - never knew about them!


----------



## RezaD (24/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> Thanks @RezaD will have a look - never knew about them!


Look at the vendor subforums .....we actually have a lot of vendors here.....and I cannot remember any real complaints about any of them except for the forum member who tried to muscle in on the Kangertech distribution.


----------



## HPBotha (24/6/14)

I think we should have a vapor retail map so we can see who is the closest for a vape meet and chat. Sal kom lektiete kom soek. 

tapatalking on my non vaping S4


----------



## ET (24/6/14)

people just need to put their mark here more often  in the right colour of course
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/where-are-you-located.957/
red for vapers, other colours for resellers/shops

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## HPBotha (24/6/14)

This is awesome! finally, i can SEE!!!


----------



## HPBotha (1/7/14)

just ordered my cherryvape Cloud chaser drip tip - they responded this morning stating they are shipping to SA, we where ommitted from their shipping destinations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/7/14)

how much they charge to ship to SA?


----------



## HPBotha (1/7/14)

Order Contents:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Qty | Item # | Description | Price Each | Total Price 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 | 0090-BL | The Cherry Vape Cloud Chaser - Delrin | $10.00 | $10.00 
CC Colors: Black 

1 | 0056-HD | The VapeSafe | $15.00 | $15.00 
Vape Safe Version: HD 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subtotal $25.00 
Tax $0.00 
Shipping (First-Class Package International Service™) & $11.75 
Handling 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Balance Due $36.75


----------



## BhavZ (1/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> Order Contents:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Qty | Item # | Description | Price Each | Total Price
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Thanks dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------

